# Protector Message in Sony A/V receiver



## Vrund (Dec 2, 2011)

I have Sony A/V 7.1 receiver. Since last week when I increase the volume on receiver, it shut down and PROTECTOR shows written on the LCD panel. Please someone from forum let me know about solution to this problem.
Thanks...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Increase how far? Have you moved anything or changed anything in the system? Model number?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Vrund said:


> I have Sony A/V 7.1 receiver. Since last week when I increase the volume on receiver, it shut down and PROTECTOR shows written on the LCD panel. Please someone from forum let me know about solution to this problem.
> Thanks...


you're overdriving the speakers.. that's a thermal shutdown in order to not overheat and protect the receiver. most likely your speakers are power hungry and you'd do better with a more powerful receiver/amp or higher sensitivity speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would carefully look at all the speaker connections at the receiver and the speaker and make sure none of the strands of copper wire are touching the frame or crossing over and contacting the opposite post.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I would carefully look at all the speaker connections at the receiver and the speaker and make sure none of the strands of copper wire are touching the frame or crossing over and contacting the opposite post.


This. A short in the speaker connections is the most common reason I've seen this type of message.


----------

